# Just a little heads up



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

PFF has gone from a small fishing related site to a fairly large forum. Lately, things have gotten a bit out of hand. I know there have been users who have joined just to cause trouble. There have been members who have gotten at each others throat fast lately too. We ask a favor....how about taking a step back and think before you type. I know there is no way it is gonna be smooth all the time. That would be redicilous to believe that. None of us make a dime off this forum or moderating it. I am telling you now, if things don't get a little better there may not be a forum for a whole lot longer. It has been a growing site for the past few years. Help us help you. Ask yourself, do you want to be talked to as you are typing a response to another? We spend alot of time cleaning up messes on threads. Sometime a week or two will pass without nothing major. Not as of late though. It's entirely up to you, the members, as to how this is gonna play out. It is NOTa public forum, freedom of speech doesn't apply here. It's a priviately owned site. As a moderator, ifwe delete it, that's that. End of discussion. Someone pisses you off? Don't be so fast to start a bunch of crap. You have the ability to PM that person, keep from flaming a thread if possible. Think before you type. Try to help keep this forum online. 

Wade


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

Well said. I'd like to see it stay awhile.


----------



## PFF Administrator (Apr 1, 2009)

> *hossfly (4/5/2009)*This forum is becoming "democrap" with all these regulations...


You care to look over my shoulder for a while? Go to Florida Sportsman and see how loose they are.... There is no arguement here...will be no argument here about this subject. I passed the info, treat it as you like.


----------



## jt (Mar 15, 2009)

> *PFF Administrator (4/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *hossfly (4/5/2009)*This forum is becoming "democrap" with all these regulations...
> ...


same guy from last night? cant something like that be traced?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Downtime, well said. I agree completely. Things were getting out of hand and I am glad that the moderators are handling it admirably. Good job !


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

here's who you have on this site.

A. the regulars/originals that have been on it for 3 plus years

B. a bunch of 15-19 year olds

C. the same group of kids who have nothing better to do than make up names and stir shit up

D. a whole bunch of negative posters who literally seek out certain posters just to disagree or derail


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

> *hossfly (4/5/2009)*This forum is becoming "democrap" with all these regulations...




Sorry you feel that way...


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, I guess I've been away too long. Apparently some fun stuff has been happening lately. :banghead


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

> *hossfly (4/5/2009)*Its still great forum, but lord help if someone disagrees




We are setting up a meeting soon to try to get all the mods on the same mindset as to what is acceptable. Freedom of speech has always been this forums approach but we have to be sure to do it in a correct manor. I know the mods don't have the same "let it ride" approach I did in the past but they have full time jobs and it's easier to just kill it up front. This will be a topic of discussion...


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't understand what the big deal is about there being more moderation. From what I've seen, it's needed to keep the site running smoothly. It's not that hard to ignore and alert a post that is purposely trying to stir the pot.Thank you mods and Chris for keeping this site running great!


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

> *Chris Couture (4/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *hossfly (4/5/2009)*Its still great forum, but lord help if someone disagrees
> ...


Exactly! Just because you have the freedom of speech doesnt mean you should abuse that right. Just because I have the freedom to walk into a p.e.t.a meeting and call them a bunch of p*ssies for not sharing my same beliefs doesnt mean that I will.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Had time to read one post tonight and unfortunately this one was it...:banghead Looks like PFF is not immune from history repeating itself. Keep up the good work gents and keep the filth and profane off the site...:letsdrink


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

> *hossfly (4/5/2009)*This forum is becoming "democrap" with all these regulations...


Chris,

I think you guys are doing a great job with this Forum. I sure would hate to see this site go away. Sure we're going to have a lot of pot stirrers, but there are a lot of people who appreciate all that goes into this. 

I, for one, would not want the job as moderator. Hossfly, I'm sure if you want to step up, these guys would probably appeciate the help, try sitting at their desk for a while...

Thanks again


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

Is there a way to trace the IP that someone is using to block them from using the site at all from that IP, regardless of what new user name they make up? That would be soo helpful idno if thats a possibility though.. :/ Im relatively new here (a year in june.i think) but i LOVE the amount of information and the funny debates that sometimes get out of hand, but these trolls need to GTFO. Thanks for all the hard work admins and mods, we all owe ya'll one :letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Good timing Wade,.........Light em up !

This should be fun for all , and not a bunch of tit for tat crap.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

All I can say is THANKS Chris for the forum!!!:clap...

and Thanks to the Mods for a job well done...I can't wait to get back down there!!! this is my only source of the fishing in the area and would hate to see it go...:doh:letsdrink:grouphug


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Let anybody read whether they register or not. Require a legitimate (verifiable) e-mail address, name, and any other information you feel necessary. This would be private stuff for mods only. Allow the use of any screen name they choose. 

Serious members will gladly register with all the required information.

Screw up once, public warning and PM from mod. Screw up twice, shut them down for ever. Don't give 'em a third chance.

There is absolutely no sense in some ****head screwing the site up for everybody else. I had a site for 8 years and finaly said to heck with it. Too much politics, infighting and Bull****.


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you Chris for creating and maintaining such a great forum. :clap:clap:clap Thank you moderators for policing the site as best you all can. :clap

It is very sad that some on here have either forgotten or have never really known the true meaning of this site. IT'S FISHING!!!!!!!! :banghead

Maybe we should get back the original site topics and concentrate on nothing but FISHING related topics. :grouphug


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

> *captken (4/6/2009)*Let anybody read whether they register or not. Require a legitimate (verifiable) e-mail address, name, and any other information you feel necessary. This would be private stuff for mods only. Allow the use of any screen name they choose.
> 
> Serious members will gladly register with all the required information.
> 
> ...


I agree....ANYONE who is serious about posting and is legit, will not mind filling out required registration info for posting rights.

I also think ALL new members must be approved by a mod. NO instant membership and posting capabilities :nonono


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I agree on the registration requirements.

Could be an effective tool to help eliminate the problem.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Great site guys, and I hope to see it here for MANY more years. I have had a blast with it, in fact my wife calls it me getting my "fix" when I come and get on the computer now. There are some great "Debates" but then again they do get out of hand at times, I myself am going to try and stay away from the religous and political posts as they tend to never end up possitive. 

Again great site and great jobs mods, keep it up.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

This forum is too much of a good thing to lose. I think there are a lot of us that have saved money by not making mistakes and rigging things the wrong way. Its a meeting of the minds, and we shoould just agree to keep all the BS off of it and let the MODS see there hard work at its best. PM's are the answer if there's a foul ball. Hope this forum stays around. Thanks to all!

Chris


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks to Chris and our moderators. I really enjoy and benefit from the PFF. I am fully supportive of cleaning up the PFF and would encourage people to only say what they are willing to say to one's face! Keep up the good work and tight lines to all!


----------



## Wally's World (Oct 1, 2008)

I dont say much on here BUT read this forum every day. I would hate to see a valuable asset to local fishing get shut down due to a cuple of a**hat's. This forum is much better for this area then that other forum, FS. 

I dont know anyone on here BUT thank you to Chris and all the mod's on here for keeping this wonderful place running right....

and to all the other trouble makers out there :moon


----------



## Helmsy (Oct 2, 2007)

:bowdown GREAT FORUMAND USEFULL FISHING AND HUNTING INFO ,PLUS A LITTLE MORE IF YOU GO TO THE RIGHT TOPICS LETS DONT ABUSE IT


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

This is by far the best site around and I would hate to see it go. I'm all for what ever you do, Chris and the Mods. Keep up the good work and do what you have to to keep the forum going. Those of us that look to it for good information and help, as well as good conversation and debate will stick around through the weeding out process.



Keep up the good work guys:bowdown


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

I am fairly new to the site, but it has helped me learn a wealth of information about fishing around here. I have only been living in the area for about 3 months now and without this site I would be a lot more clueless than I already am. It has helped me learn a great deal and allowed me to explore all the new waters and species florida has to offer. I hope to start contributing a little more once I get out there and get the hang of it a little better. I think the mods do great work and can only imagine what a pain it is to deal with all the drama on here. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Although I appreciate the kind words and support, this about you folks. You are what make the forum, not us. We just watch it unfold and try to keep it civil as possible. You guys gotta help too. All but a couple of the responses have been positive. I'm gonna do my part and try to enforce the rules to the best of my ability and judgment. We have to worry about the forum as a whole and not try to focus on just certain threads or individuals. We ask you to do the same.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I want to thank Chris for this awesome forum, it for the most part is informative and possitive. I also want to thank the mods for policing this site and keeping it civil.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

i second the IP address regulations. one username per IP add, sorry to the people that have more than one person at that house but owell. no more instant usernames, make it where they have to be approved first.


----------



## islander lightscaping (Aug 18, 2008)

I too would like to thank Chris and the mods., for a job well done. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Tiggerpec (Jul 11, 2008)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top>

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_lblFullMessage>Big thanks to Chris and the mods. I was a member of the old fishing pier forum for many years (I still have the blood stained t shirt we made up many moons ago). These sites have been a great comfort to me over my many deployments and while I was living overseas. I know I have not posted much on the new forum but I would also like to thank all of the members for posting advice and pictures on the site, it really helped keep me grounded on what was waiting for me when I would returned home. Now that I am back for a while, you fishing tips have helped greatly. I have seen several site (pensacola news journal, florida sports man), go to hell in a hand basket with people making personnel attacks on each other just because they might not agree with someone else. My hats off to the work Chris and the mods do (without payment) to keep this site together.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

:bowdown:clap:clap


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm probably one of the more "disliked members" onthis forumbecause I don't think the same as some folks and express my opinion. Some would say I'm a "pot stirrer", but 99.9% of the time what I say is how I really feel about the subject or your post. You can take it or leave it. In the end I don't personally attack or harrass anyone and usually back off even when my posts get shit on. 

I hate to see this forum go the way ofmany of theothers. We should still be able to have disagreements, debates, curse and be vulgar occasionally without having our accounts shut down. That's part of what sets this forum apart from the others and makes it fun (and addictive). Unless members are threatening to kill each other I don't see a need for moderation.

Just had to throw my 2 cents in. Feel free to shit on me.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

You were doing good till the last remark. Feel free? Nope. All we are asking is debate...not attack.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Basically the language and personal attacks. Hell, you know the difference, you just are out to "prove your point". But, that's the way it is.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *Downtime2 (4/5/2009)*PFF has gone from a small fishing related site to a fairly large forum. None of us make a dime off this forum or moderating it.It has been a growing site for the past few years.We spend alot of time cleaning up messes on threads.It is NOTa public forum, freedom of speech doesn't apply here. It's a priviately owned site. As a moderator, ifwe delete it, that's that. End of discussion.
> 
> Wade


With the above quotes being said, it looks to me thatthe growth and popularity is from a job well done!!!!!! :clap I can only imagine what a thankless job moderating is,and can see how being a nurse maid would try your last nerve. :banghead There are those of us that use this forum to learn something and there are some great people on here. 

Your doing a great job and are on the right "road" for a great forum. :letsdrink


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> Your doing a great job and are on the right "road" for a great forum. :letsdrink


i dont think they are doing a good job:doh:banghead

you all know im kidding....these guys spend countless hours cleaning up messes made on here.....Thanks to all the Mods for what they do!!!


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

Iam on this forum everyday because i enjoy it. I am not going to deny that i have written some comments that were off color. I haven`t contributed once to the fishing portion of the forum but i still have no problem providing the mods with any info they need, tostay a member. I doubt anyone else would agree, but i wouldn`t mind paying a small monthly fee for being a member.Charging a couple of dollars for a sign up fee maykeep people from being a nuisance on here. Just my .02

thanks mods, joe


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *ScullsMcNasty (4/6/2009)*i second the IP address regulations. one username per IP add, sorry to the people that have more than one person at that house but owell. no more instant usernames, make it where they have to be approved first.


 :clap

How about a Breathalyzer (sp?) Have to blow a .08 or less to post!!!! :letsdrink That would help me!!!!:doh


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Chris and Mods,

I can't even start to express how much I enjoy this forum and how much I have learned. I may have not have posted all that much but I read quiet a bit. The majority of the people that reply and post are really great a is uplifting to know that there are still decent people in the world that care and really want to help people and give advice to the many questions that show up on here. Please do what you can to keep this forum going.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> How about a Breathalyzer (sp?) Have to blow a .08 or less to post!!!! :letsdrink That would help me!!!!:doh




dang if they do that i wont be able to post:doh :letsdrink


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

I agree with wade 110%



for the folks suggesting email verification, tracing IPs, etc. all of this is already being done and has been for awhile...the recent trolls have been changing IPs, and all of that other tech gibberish that I have no idea about. email verification was put in place by chris awhile back...but theres a hundred different sites out there where you can register for free and get a email acct.



A lot of the people on here have the same IP address as other members, so banning some of them isn't a viable option. I know at one time a few years back I had the same IP as about 50 other members.


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks Chris for a great forum! :clap


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Death From Above (4/6/2009)*I'm probably one of the more "disliked members" onthis forumbecause I don't think the same as some folks and express my opinion. Some would say I'm a "pot stirrer", but 99.9% of the time what I say is how I really feel about the subject or your post. You can take it or leave it. In the end I don't personally attack or harrass anyone and usually back off even when my posts get shit on.
> 
> I hate to see this forum go the way ofmany of theothers. We should still be able to have disagreements, debates, curse and be vulgar occasionally without having our accounts shut down. That's part of what sets this forum apart from the others and makes it fun (and addictive). Unless members are threatening to kill each other I don't see a need for moderation.
> 
> Just had to throw my 2 cents in. Feel free to shit on me.


Hell ya, your a a$$ hole, but thats what I like about you. I'll buy you a beer sometime. As for this forum, I would have nothing to do except work, sleep, spend quality time with family, and fish. And fishing would be less rewarding without sharing with my PFF friends. Chris and Mods, I love you guys.:bowdown (in a non-gay kind of way)


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Dear DFA, 



You are an asshole...but we wouldn't have it any other way. If you ever wanna get a beer(or a whiskey) or go fishing, you just let me know...my boat or yours. As for all the other drama...I don't get offended and it's a shame there's so many folks that do. Sometimes you just have to learn to take certain comments with a grain of salt. 



I definitely don't condone the smart ass that keeps creating all the signons with just the intention of being a jackass. Actually, it's quite funny...we have moderators that don't even know what an IP address is(even though they talk about how they are using that information), yet I've offered my help on a few occasions and gotten not even a response saying "No thank you."...even though I get paid to work on these types of systems for a living. 



Oh well, no sweat off my back. I'll keep reading this forum as long as it exists...although, my participation in posting reports or random thoughts has dropped way down b/c it seems like it's just not worth it anymore. 



Keep it sleazy - Hall



edit: and by the way, I have no problem with the way the forum is moderated right now...sometimes though, it seems like there's a touch of hypocrisy and a bit of bias involved in how it's carried out.


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

Give another attaboy for the forum. I'm sure a lot goes into its production and the moderators are getting filthy rich on all the subscription fees and advertising. This reminds me of the jerks who want to fight everytime someone gets within a half mile of their shark they think's a cobe. Or think you take the person who stole "your" fish on the pier into the parking lot. Heaven forbid some of us who have a little time underour belts, havereal jobs, kids, and just want to fish when we can(with our kids) would like to be able to share info and experiences with people like ourselves. Our first words when we see a deer or fish isn't "Hey hold my beer mother [email protected]#$%#r". I might want to let the kids on sometime without thinking I've got to censor the languagefirst. 

Thanks for the good work

Chris


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

> *hossfly (4/6/2009)*Now whats the difference between an attack vs debate?
> 
> 
> 
> I can remember a specific event , that the one Drunk Mother f&*cker ran his Cape Horn on the ground.And it was deleted.




The reason the post you question about was deleted is because it was disrespectful to for the families who had casualties and families who had survivors of the accident. It got way out of hand before any investigation into the accident was even done. It was removed because these families didn't need some internet forum haunting them with allegations or assumptions of what happened.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

> *Wharf Rat (4/6/2009)*Dear DFA,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sorry that I don't know all the tech stuff or how to trace IPs or that crap...but chris and the others do. and I don't see where I posted anything about how i was using that information. Thankfully its not that difficult to hit the edit button and get rid of the F word here or there, or hit the delete button a couple of times when one of the trolls post 20 threads about nothing.


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

> *Wharf Rat (4/6/2009)*Dear DFA,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Check your PM's in a few....


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

I enjoy the forum, I can hide from my wife here. But I don't take jabs and cuts seriously. Most individuals will be more critical when they can hide behind a screen name.

At the same time, I do know the "Golden Rule" and try to practice it.

Chris, thank you for the platform you have provided for me to improve my fishing skills and share information on. Additionally thank you for providing the venue that re-enforces that my values are shared with a large number of the people around me.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

> *hossfly (4/5/2009)*This forum is becoming "democrap" with all these regulations...


Sorry, not a public owned or public controlled or public funded forum,,,,so, like the site !


----------



## Gulfcity (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks guys for the forum and all the work you put into making it happen. I'm new here, so I watch what I say since I don't the members personally. PFF is addictive with the reports, tips, info, that it provides. It would be disappointing to see it go. 

:letsdrink


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

It's pretty sad that's it's come to this. I think Chris and the moderators do a great job and it would be a shame to see the forum go. I live in the Destin area yet the *Pensacola *Fishing Forum is still the best site around for discussing fishing in the local area that encompasses all NWF and Southern Alabama. Without it a lot of information would be lost. 

Think about it.A new person to the local area who has never fished in saltwater before can come to this forum and with a little searching find out about every kind of saltwater fishing there is without ever leaving the dock. I've livedand fished in this area for 17 years but I still find all kinds of informationon this site that help me to become better at fishing the local waters.

Chris and the moderators keep up the good work! :letsdrink


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

I really enjoy this forum...I would hate to see it go away..as I have seen others go away or become another FSF..man thats a rough bunch. I don't think a lot of you guys really understand how vaualble a forum like this is...for a newbie to the area and for folks like me who don't get to get down to the coast nearly as much as we would like..an awful lot of folks have given me and folks like me some great advice on fishing methods, places to stay, good resturants..local flavor etc and we thanks you all for it..but 1st and foremost are the people who run this site...thanks to all of you :bowdown


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (4/6/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Wharf Rat (4/6/2009)*Dear DFA,
> ...




You shouldn't have to clean it up and babysit, we should all be grown adults and keep it civil and clean for the families that like to get on here. We all know the rules we should all follow them.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

My point exactly.....


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm an immigrant from the Fish The Bridge forum , and I hope that this site will be my online home for many years to come .

Thanks to the mods

Thanks to the other members

Let's keep this great thing going !


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

My sincere thanks to Chris and the Mods. I try to keep within the golden rule and also to remember that anything I post could end up being read back to me, just like emails can come back to haunt you. So don't post what you don't want your kids or spouse or boss to read back to you....


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Was a mod for a forum where you have to be registered for 2 days to post for the first time.

Cut out a bunch of kiddies and pot stirrers (or smokers).

The just don't the patience or brain cells left to wait.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

There are always some bad apples that spoil the barrel for everyone.Chris, I would say, and I think all avid PFFers' would agree, do what you need to do to tighten up the forum to eliminate the bad apples. But, PLEASE, keep the forum going so that we all can get our ration of news and socialization here. I am so addicted, that if I didn't have the forum, I'd have to actually WORK.

Good job Moderators. Thank you~!


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

> *Death From Above (4/6/2009)*I'm probably one of the more "disliked members" onthis forum.....






ha! no kidding?



do tell...DFA....how old are you?


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

> *Baitcaster (4/7/2009)*I'm an immigrant from the Fish The Bridge forum , and I hope that this site will be my online home for many years to come .
> 
> Thanks to the mods
> 
> ...




Heck I'd almost forgot that's where I found this site from...that was a pretty cool site as well...:clap


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Hope things are worked out. I love this site. Not able to be on it as much anymore with working offshore but check it out when I have a chance. 

Damn I miss the days just sitting in a office with the PFF running in the background. LOL!!!!!!!!

90% of the people I know in P'cola are on this fourm, the other 10% are from the bars. :letsdrink



IF YOU DON'T FISH OR DRINK I MOST LIKELY DON'T KNOW YOU. :usaflag


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

> *Deeplines (4/7/2009)*Hope things are worked out. I love this site. Not able to be on it as much anymore with working offshore but check it out when I have a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






who the hell are you!!??!!?? :moon


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

I am glad to hear that this topic is being brought up, I believe there do need to be a few adjustments to past moderation objectives. There are a few membersthat don't seem to offer anything but negative comments and $hit stirring commentary.

I think the majorityof the members are well intended and have a good give and take attitude on the forum.But sometimes its hard to ignoresomeof the shots taken, andI will admit, that at times I get sucked into the negative attacks as well. 

Ialso think sometimes many are way too sensative and an innocent "POKE" oke gets misconstured anda shooting match erupts. I'm not sure how to correct that.

Good luck and let's keep this thing going and civil!


----------



## floridays (Oct 2, 2007)

I really enjoy the forum and have met quite a few great people on here. I have caught up with people I haven't seen in years and BS with people I see on a regular basis. 

Thank you Chris for creating and maintaining the forum and putting up with all the stuff that has come with it. I know you do most of work and behind the scenes stuff late at night after the kids and wife are asleep, but thank them too for the times when you had to do something during family time. 

Mods, you have a truly thankless job and catch all the heat, but through it all y'all do a great job, thank you.

With all that being said, I think if we as members can not tighten all the stuff that has been happening lately it is time to pull the plug. I would hate to see it go, but it is not fair to ask anybody to keep this mess straight every second of everyday.

Thanks again Chris, Wade, Scott, Tony, and Josh. :bowdown


----------



## JDM (Oct 1, 2007)

There are many good people on this forum and they have helped me a great deal. Please don't shut down because of a few bad ones.Any member I have asked a question on any subjectalways responded to me with a helpful answer.

this is a good forum with a lot of good people.


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

You need more moderators!!!!!

This should be a self regulated forum. Regulated by proven responsible users, LOTS OF THEM.



At a minimum, you should have a moderator for every section in the forum, inshore, offshore, kayak, flea market, etc... 



Hopefully you have the statistics to tell who's online the most. If not start collecting that data NOW.



Ask the heavy user to be moderators. 



I'll volunteer, but considering how little I'm available I'd be of little use. 



So any more volunteers?


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

DON'T TAKE THE BAIT WHEN SOMONE'S TROLLING FOR SUCKERS!

There are those out there who are always looking to engage in conflict, they get _their_ edorphins by stirring up REPONSES from unsuspecting suckers that take their bait! That is why those nasty comments come out of the blue and catch many unaware. Even if the Moderators get things cleaned up, it's only temporary. 

Unfotunately, it's just part of decline of our society, no respect for others, you see it in a lack of boating etiquette andcouteous driving and the anonymity of web has created an outlet for these people. Instead of flippin' them off, just smile and wave!

This forum is for the Brotherhood Of Fishermen to share their wisdom and experiences, joys and defeats . . . if want to troll for suckers, try another pond!


----------



## stringle (Oct 3, 2007)

Didn't wade through most of the posts, but wondering if this is the annual "spring break syndrome" when the stuff starts to get thick? It'll slow down next week when the youngens go back to school...


----------



## frydaddy (Oct 1, 2007)

The forum is great and Chris and the moderators do a great job. To anyone that says the forum doesn't need to be moderated is like saying the banks don't need to be regulated, it's a no brainer, there's scum everywhere. Keep up the good work!


----------

